# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Gansterat/Kriminelat dhe vajzat shqiptare

## Ligesia

Rasti i fundit dhe me i bujshem eshte ai i Inis Gjonit dhe gangsterit te radhes qe ajo ka per dashnor. Disa vajza do te jo te gjitha, por nga vi une Berati, ky qytet mistrecesh, ke cupa me shkolle qe martohen me persona te shkolluar ne dege si prostitucion, droge, vrasje e te tjera biznese te zeza, dhe si rjedhoje jane shume te zgjuar.  Nje teme me siper flet per femren dhe leket, kjo pyetje me duke se eshte ne vazhdim te asaj sepse per para keto persona i humbin te gjitha vlerat njerezore qe ne si shqiptare i kemi bere laj-thaj. Nuk e di me vjen per te vjedhe kur i degjoj dhe i shikoj keto gjera, lere pastaj kur martohen qe 17-18 vjec me ndonje gomar me benc qe i gacmon ne gjimaz.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Rasti i fundit dhe me i bujshem eshte ai i Inis Gjonit dhe gangsterit te radhes qe ajo ka per dashnor. Disa vajza do te jo te gjitha, por nga vi une Berati, ky qytet mistrecesh, ke cupa me shkolle qe martohen me persona te shkolluar ne dege si prostitucion, droge, vrasje e te tjera biznese te zeza, dhe si rjedhoje jane shume te zgjuar.  Nje teme me siper flet per femren dhe leket, kjo pyetje me duke se eshte ne vazhdim te asaj sepse per para keto persona i humbin te gjitha vlerat njerezore qe ne si shqiptare i kemi bere laj-thaj. Nuk e di me vjen per te vjedhe kur i degjoj dhe i shikoj keto gjera, lere pastaj kur martohen qe 17-18 vjec me ndonje gomar me benc qe i gacmon ne gjimaz.


me fal jo se dua te ofendoj dike  por kam degjaur nga shumm veta po  sgjete fare mere beratse   eshte m,e se e verte kjo se njo edhe vajza nga afer

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Epo ka lloj lloj mo.

Ndoshta nje nga shkaqet kryesore eshte qe te ket dhe ajo nje te dashur "gangsterr dhe me leke" per tu dukur siper shoqeve apo per te pasur nje jete sa me liberale lidhur me "Gangsterrat e vegjel qe do e ngacmojne"

Pastaj ketu une fajesoje dhe moshen, pse jo dhe pjekurin e nje personi.Ne pergjithsi te tilla gjera ndodhin me nje moshe jo te pjekur,adoleshente apo ku ta di une cfare..

Pastaj persa i perket I.Gjonit ai eshte vetem nje raste i cili me dashje apo pa dashje u be publik ne shkak te arsyeve te tyre personale,por ti mendo dhe kete tjteren.."Shi rrushi rrushi dhe piqu" Sa VIP te tjere mund te kete si ajo??nese ajo thithi KOK,dikush tjter mund te ushtroje profesionin e saj si PROS apo si PORNO STARE.Pra une perher heci me shprehjen "Tjetrin mundohu qe ta kuptosh dhe jo ta gjykosh"

Hajde ShendeT e Pare*

----------


## Blue_sky

Perderisa ato femra shoqerohen me meshkuj te tille do thote qe vleresojne individe te tille.Si pasoje s'jane me te mira si te dashurit e tyre.Thjehste gjen tenxherja kapakun.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Rasti i fundit dhe me i bujshem eshte ai i Inis Gjonit dhe gangsterit te radhes qe ajo ka per dashnor. Disa vajza do te jo te gjitha, por nga vi une Berati, ky qytet mistrecesh, ke cupa me shkolle qe martohen me persona te shkolluar ne dege si prostitucion, droge, vrasje e te tjera biznese te zeza, dhe si rjedhoje jane shume te zgjuar.  Nje teme me siper flet per femren dhe leket, kjo pyetje me duke se eshte ne vazhdim te asaj sepse per para keto persona i humbin te gjitha vlerat njerezore qe ne si shqiptare i kemi bere laj-thaj. Nuk e di me vjen per te vjedhe kur i degjoj dhe i shikoj keto gjera, lere pastaj kur martohen qe 17-18 vjec me ndonje gomar me benc qe i gacmon ne gjimaz.



1 Gjo s`me pelqen me ne Shqiptaret.I ndjekim shume thashethemet, por megjithate kjo gje shkaktohet nga shume gjojna...
Tani sa per juve qe ju vjen me vjell kur 1 vajze martohet apo fejohet me "Gangstera" mos u habisni hic. 
-1 Prej tyre eshte dhe nje i aferm i imi, i cili per 12 vite me rradhe u mor me cfare do lloj pislluku (te cilen une nuk e quaj ashtu nese eshte dicka qe behet me profesioanlizem) dhe nese je ti vete koka dhe te tjeret punojne per ty.
Cfare permenda me larte eshte "shkathtesi" dhe keto tipa jane te rralle qe i futen detit dhe dalin pa lagur. 

Gjithsesi...
Personi qe permenda me pare u lidh me nje goce ja 7-8 Vjet me te vogel se veten, dhe miku e mban ate ne pellemb te dores. 
"Puna eshte pune , Familja Familje"...keto jane fjalet e tij.

Tani nese INIS GJONIT i pelqen tipi Gangsterit pse ju ben juve per te vjell?
Pse mer daj INIS GJONI do dali me noi tip qe ka rrogen 400 Dollar ne muaj dhe me Shtepi me qera ne Tirane?. Normale ajo eshte VIP, dhe VIP-i VIP mbetet.
Sic tha dhe parafolesja qe "Tenxherja gjen kapakun".

Gangsterizmi "eshte profesion si gjithe te tjerat" ku nese e luan mire del i pa lagur. Mbi te gjitha eshte zgjedhja personale e nje individi ku ne ate menyre ai preferon ta jetoj jeten. 

Tani nese flasim per çërrat e vegjel qe verdallisen neper gjimnaze qe kane qene ja 2-3 vjet ne ITALI dhe i kan ron kazmes apo kan pas noi Katunore dhe qe vin ne Shqiperi bojn gangsterlluk kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter... se ktu pastaj futemi tek CINGLA MINGLAT... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Edvin83

Eshte natyra femerore qe e ben kete, lexoni psikologet amerikane qe e shpjegojne kete dhe do ta kuptoni. Ata e quajne kete "gut feeling" apo "fatal attraction and chemistry". Eshte nje terheqje qe shkaktohet ne menyre te pandergjegjshme, femres i behet nje boshllek ne stomak dhe nje djegie e brendshme qe nuk mund ta shpjegoje dhe nuk eshte e arsyeshme. Eshte shume interesante por gati te gjitha vajzat inteligjente, me nota me te mira, me te zgjuarat e me te sjellshmet jane lidhur/fejuar/martuar me keta tipa qe permendet me lart. Dhe ato kane pasur shume rasta propozimesh nga djem te mire, te ndershem e te pasur, por kane shkuar me gangstera qe s'kane lene kurve pa shkuar dhe megjithse ata i tradhetonin. Eshte nje natyre femerore kjo qe prek rreth 80% te femrave sipas studimeve gjithmone. Dhe psikologet thone "Women are never logical, they are illogical" (Femrat jane jologjike dhe mos beni pyetje pse ajo e ben kete"

----------


## KiKiRiKu

e keni fol ......

Pyes_Lotin je i modh, i moooodhdh

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Eshte natyra femerore qe e ben kete, lexoni psikologet amerikane qe e shpjegojne kete dhe do ta kuptoni. Ata e quajne kete "gut feeling" apo "fatal attraction and chemistry". Eshte nje terheqje qe shkaktohet ne menyre te pandergjegjshme, femres i behet nje boshllek ne stomak dhe nje djegie e brendshme qe nuk mund ta shpjegoje dhe nuk eshte e arsyeshme. Eshte shume interesante por gati te gjitha vajzat inteligjente, me nota me te mira, me te zgjuarat e me te sjellshmet jane lidhur/fejuar/martuar me keta tipa qe permendet me lart. Dhe ato kane pasur shume rasta propozimesh nga djem te mire, te ndershem e te pasur, por kane shkuar me gangstera qe s'kane lene kurve pa shkuar dhe megjithse ata i tradhetonin. Eshte nje natyre femerore kjo qe prek rreth 80% te femrave sipas studimeve gjithmone. Dhe psikologet thone "Women are never logical, they are illogical" (Femrat jane jologjike dhe mos beni pyetje pse ajo e ben kete"


 :Bravo:  thene jasht mase bukur!

----------


## FTN_2004

Edvin83 e shjegoje mire kete. Doja te shtoja dicka qe mesova para dy ditesh nga nje shoqja ime. Ajo tha keto femrat e bukura/terheqese lidhen me keta tipat e veshtire se mendojne se do ti ndryshojne! :P Mu mu duk arsyetim i drejte, cudi qe s'me kishe shkuar mendja vete.

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Gangsterizmi "eshte profesion si gjithe te tjerat" ku nese e luan mire del i pa lagur. Mbi te gjitha eshte zgjedhja personale e nje individi ku ne ate menyre ai preferon ta jetoj jeten.





> Puna eshte pune , Familja Familje"...keto jane fjalet e tij.


*Menoj se mjafton.*

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Gangsterizmi "eshte profesion si gjithe te tjerat" ku nese e luan mire del i pa lagur. Mbi te gjitha eshte zgjedhja personale e nje individi ku ne ate menyre ai preferon ta jetoj jeten.


Luaje mire sa te duash, koken e ke ne pazar gjithmone. Nuk ka nder midis gangsterave.  Kur ke familje athere eshte dhe me keq.  Mund te rrembehen, perdhunohen, vriten gruja dhe kalamajte e tu per fajin tend.

----------


## F_LASKU

Gangsterizmi nuk eshte profesion si gjithe tjeret.Njelloj eshte nje shkenctar si Newtoni me nje gangster si Al kapone?Nuk pergjithesohen tere femrat e mira por eshte nje rregull qe i con disa gjera aty ku s'duhet.

Pershembull te pasurit jane shumica njerez te keqinj.Por pasuria i ndjek.Tek ata iken.E keni degjuar ate thenjen qe shkon rakia ne dere te myftiut  :ngerdheshje: ?Ai sja din vleren por aty shkon jo ne dere te pijanecit.Edhe femra ka raste qe pelqen me teper nje gangster qe e trajton me indiference dhe mosperfillje se nje tjeter qe eshte i ndershem dhe e vlereson.

Njecike muhabet ketu.Por duhet me dit dhe dicka qe dhe gangsteret mendojne te njejten gje por nga plani i tyre kuptohet.Pershembull kalon nje djale me nje vajze yll dhe shume joshese.Cfare thone gangot?Heeej a e meriton ky pemethymi kete femer?  :uahaha:

----------


## Pasiqe

Aman me qafsh se keto temat te gajasin fare.  Nuk eshte se kjo eshte nje trend qe te gjitha gocat e mira po shkojne martohen me horrat e Shqiperise.  Vetem se e kane bere nja dy, mos na beni te tera biba pa tru. :sarkastik:   Ca te tjere me lart po na japin edhe shpjegime psikologjike sikur i kane germat M.D. pas mbiemrit.  pffff.....

Mbase mund te jete e vertete qe femrat jane te terhequra drejt cunave te keqinj (the bad boy syndrome), po kur vjen fjala te gjera serioze si martesa, i mbledhin trute njerezit dhe nuk bejne gafa te tilla.  Tani une po flas per femra normale, se keto qe jane martuar me keta njerez edhe shume te mira s'paskan qene vete.  Notat e mira te shkolles nuk e bejne nje vajze te mire dhe te zgjuar nga karakteri.  C'fare vajze e mire martohet me nje njeri qe e di qe familja e vete nuk do e aprovoje kurre?  Ose, c'fare vajze e mire martohet me nje njeri vetem se ai i ka xhepat plot?  Si e thashe me lart: s'ishin shume te mira to begin with.

Per Inis Gjonin, beri ca beri, ishte puna e asaj, po pse po e mbakemi ate si shembull te nje vajze te mire?  Tjetra po pi cocaine pa turp fare.  Dhe fakti qe ajo na qenka "VIP" (se njoh fare te them te drejten) nuk e justifikon veprimet e saj. :kryqezohen:  

Pike.

----------


## ChuChu

pse ishte horr i dashuri i Inisit dhe njehere, ngaqe e kishte qit ne kamera? Ju te tjeret (te ndershmit) me breka e beni?
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## Edvin83

> Aman me qafsh se keto temat te gajasin fare.  Nuk eshte se kjo eshte nje trend qe te gjitha gocat e mira po shkojne martohen me horrat e Shqiperise.  Vetem se e kane bere nja dy, mos na beni te tera biba pa tru.  Ca te tjere me lart po na japin edhe shpjegime psikologjike sikur i kane germat M.D. pas mbiemrit.  pffff......
> 
> .


Une po thoja sipas disa studimeve te bera nga amerikanet dhe duke marre si shembull popuj te ndryshem, dhe keto studime thone jo te gjitha femrat por deri ne 80%, pra nuk po i fusim te gjtha femrat ne nje kallep.
Ti duhet te jesh te ai 20% tjeter, mos e merr per personale.

----------


## Pasiqe

> Une po thoja sipas disa studimeve te bera nga amerikanet dhe duke marre si shembull popuj te ndryshem, dhe keto studime thone jo te gjitha femrat por deri ne 80%, pra nuk po i fusim te gjtha femrat ne nje kallep.
> Ti duhet te jesh te ai 20% tjeter, mos e merr per personale.


Jo mo jo, nuk e marr personale :buzeqeshje:   po nganjehere me habitin perkufizimet e "vajzave te mira" nga shqiptaret :sarkastik:  Vajza eshte nga familje e mire, so domosdo edhe ajo e mire eshte, ose merr nota te mira ne shkolle keshtu qe eshte e mire edhe vete.  Nga njera ane i quajme te mira keto goca dhe habitemi se si paskan reneve ne duart e gangsterrave dhe andej nga temat e tjera, i damkosim femrat qe nuk jane te virgjera naten e marteses.  Mentalitet shqiptari!!

----------


## Edvin83

Nuk eshte mentalitet shqiptar, eshte nje Human nature, natyre njerezore. 
Njerezit nuk udhehiqen nga mentaliteti por me teper nga ajo se si e perceptojne vete dhe cfare vlerash e morali kane.
Njeriu pa vlera e pa moral eshte thjesht nje kafshe pak sa e evoluar.
Vajza e mire eshte e mire ne shpirt dhe nuk e ben mentaliteti.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> pse ishte horr i dashuri i Inisit dhe njehere, ngaqe e kishte qit ne kamera? Ju te tjeret (te ndershmit) me breka e beni?


Foli kuqe foli te zene ca mende  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Luaje mire sa te duash, koken e ke ne pazar gjithmone. Nuk ka nder midis gangsterave.  Kur ke familje athere eshte dhe me keq.  Mund te rrembehen, perdhunohen, vriten gruja dhe kalamajte e tu per fajin tend.



Plako k`to gjona merren parasysh. Vetem 1 idiot futet si derri ne thes...
Sic thash vetem ato cerrat e vegjel futen dhe kur dalin i eshte q.i motra i eshte vra vllai e tej. Nese e luan mire s`ke pse devijon, gjithsesi te drejte ke "koka ne pazar eshte" se fundja fundit "O mete per vete" jemi...

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Plako k`to gjona merren parasysh. Vetem 1 idiot futet si derri ne thes...
> Sic thash vetem ato cerrat e vegjel futen dhe kur dalin i eshte q.i motra i eshte vra vllai e tej. Nese e luan mire s`ke pse devijon, gjithsesi te drejte ke "koka ne pazar eshte" se fundja fundit "O mete per vete" jemi...


Vallai jane gjona shume te ronda me u marr parasysh.  Edhe gangsterat me te medhenj nuk kane arritur ta qetojne jeten e tyre natyrale.  O jane vrare nga shtetri, o nga rivalet, o jane burgosur per jete etj etj.

----------

